# instrument panel illumination dimmer inop.



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

has anyone ever had a problem where their instrument cluster lights do not turn on when you turn on the headlamp switch. wanna know if anyone has ever had this problem. ive checked the wires the dimmer rheostat. and it all shows good. if i jump the power wire to a ground my light work fine. seems like the instrument cluster lights is looking for ground. ive checked the wiring diagram and the only thing i can see that could possibly be the problem is the timer control module thats on the drivers side kick panel below the chime. if anyone has ever had an issure like this let me know


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

It could be the headlight switch itself. It has contacts for the instrument guages also, you can take it out and make sure that it is making proper contact or you might have to replace the switch.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

Faja said:


> It could be the headlight switch itself. It has contacts for the instrument guages also, you can take it out and make sure that it is making proper contact or you might have to replace the switch.


its not the switch that works fine. and not the headlight switch. found the problem the ground in the timer conrol module burned and cause an open circuit to ground. so i opened the module and got a wire and jumped the point where the circuit board opened. works fine now.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

trmn8r said:


> its not the switch that works fine. and not the headlight switch. found the problem the ground in the timer conrol module burned and cause an open circuit to ground. so i opened the module and got a wire and jumped the point where the circuit board opened. works fine now.


That's great... good job!!


----------

